# Running Trains At the Fairplex Fall 2011



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

It's just 4 weeks before we start heading for the SWGRS at the Fairplex and time to update the MLS involvement. As we've done for the last 2 shows, MLS members are invited to run their trains Saturday on the Fairplex Layout. I received this email update from Bob Toohey concerning the run. 
"November 5th and 6th: 

*Southwest Garden RR Show* 
Rick will be sending out additional information and requests for help with docent and operation coverage, but here are a couple of advance informational items. 

* MyLargeScale (MLS) and Dennis Sirrene have been invited to run their personal trains on Saturday. In order to allow them use of the main lines, running of the personal trains of our volunteers will be restricted. 

* If you are interested in having a night-run on Saturday night, please let Rick Bremer know. 
* Sunday, Dennis Sirrene has been invited to a second day of running his personal trains along with our own volunteers."

Using this thread, could you please update the times and equipment you'd like to run. 

*There should be a great deal of activity and a whole lot of fun.* 
I'm signing up for 9:30-11 with one battery powered train....


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Stan,
Thanks for organizing this. I will miss this year. Having Knee Replacement surgery and will be layed up. 

Paul Deis 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
You can put me in for the morning or afternoon. I'll be bringing the C19 battery/airwire/phoenix and Pearl Harbor cars. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Tommy... I'll start working the schedule as more come in...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

I will be there with Russ Rutalj, new MLS member, on Saturday about 11:00am. I will be bringing my Accucraft C19 with the San Juan, "Chili Line" passenger train. Airwire/battery and Phoenix sound. One D&RGW box car and two J&S coaches. Sounds like another great day!


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi This Russ Rutalj from Sun Valley.CA . Gary Armitstead and myself would like to run our trains on Saturday about 11:00 in the morning. I have a Bachmann 55 Ton Three-Truck Shay with Airwire Throttle and Battery operated. Its only 4 cars but i still have fun. Looking forward to running. Russ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Russ... I have you and Gary listed.... Welcome to the show.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Stan 
Can you please sign me up for a run prefer am but don't really care 
I am going to bring a USA big boy and 20 USA passenger cars 
Matt


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt............ Yer on at 9:30 with me....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 06 Oct 2011 10:37 PM 
Matt............ Yer on at 9:30 with me....













Poor Matt










Your running with TWS?

Remember that train you use to have ?









JJ


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Great Stan!!! 
What train JJ?


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

I sure would like to take a lap with my brothers air inducted fan driven locomotive.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

" I heard a DDA40X could pull more cars than a BIG BOY can ............................................" 



Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, put me down for running on the Mountain RXR section. I'll be brining a track powered 2-trk Shay and a log car consist. Anytime is OKAY with me.


Howard 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good , Howard... I'll be running on that line from 9:30-11 so you can come on at 11....


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of the new Airwire T5000 transmitters that will be released in a couple weeks. It is really a nice unit,very easy to use. I'm going to bring it with me to Pomona for a little more hands on testing for those that might be interested.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 25 Oct 2011 10:25 AM 
I have one of the new Airwire T5000 transmitters that will be released in a couple weeks. It is really a nice unit,very easy to use. I'm going to bring it with me to Pomona for a little more hands on testing for those that might be interested.

Paul, 

You are welcome to run my Accucraft C19 with your T5000. I am scheduled to run at 11:00 am, according to Stan's schedule.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Things are coming together nicely for the train run on Nov 5th....

I'll post an updated schedule Wednesday next week......

Looking forward to a great time...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

* 

Fall 2011 MLS Fairplex Run
* 

Kind of an open schedule… We can share times and tracks and have a great time… 

* 

9:30-11:30 Main Lines shared with Dennis Sirrine
* 

Tommy Mejeia C-19 Narrow Gauge Battery


Matt Abreu USA Big Boy and 20 streamliners (Track Power)
* 

9:30-11:30 Upper Mining loop
* 

Stan Cedarleaf James with tender and Two Terrible Trucks. Doubleheaded Davenports with a string of ore cars. All Battery


Howard McCulsay 2 truck Shay and Log Cars
* 

11:30 on Main lines shared with Dennis Sirrine
* 

Matt Abreu USA Big Boy and 20 streamliners (Track Power)


Gary Armitstead C-19 Narrow Gauge Battery 
* 

11:30-on Upper Mining loop
* 

Russ Rutalj Bachmann 55 Ton Three-Truck Shay with Airwire and Battery operated with 4 cars 


Howard McCulsay 2 truck Shay and Log Cars


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys: 

Have fun. I will be on a 1:1 train run on the opposite coast, serving as one of the car hosts for coach #3. Our Roanoke Chapter NRHS is sponsoring an AmTrak excursion to Bristol, VA on that date. It's a fair amount of work, but it nets me a free ride over some track that has not seen a passenger train for over a decade. 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan 
besure to invite Dennis out here next year. (if that is who i am thinking of)


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* Stan,*


*      I wish I was going to be there to run, but can;t make it. This is only the second time I have missed one of Davids shows, since he started. I did find a couple of guys said they would go with me, but my doctor said no more long trips for awhile. I will really miss everyone. Hope everyone has a great time. I almost didn't make it back from Marty's on my own, The last couple of hours, I had to call a relative to come and drive the rest of the way so I could lay down. You all run some long trains for me and have a great time. Thanks, Rex*


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty.... I sure will.. I'll see Dennis on Saturday...

Rex........ So sorry to hear that you'er that much out of commission. I know you were really hurting at Marty's. Glad you did make it home...

We'll miss you... Especially at Denny's for breakfast.









Dave.... Your train ride sounds fantastic... Have a grand time...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

Do you know if we will be able to use the Admin parking lot to unload our equipment? Or will we be able to drive pass the guard gate and unload next to the layout AND then go back to the Admin lot?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 01 Nov 2011 04:16 PM 
Stan,

Do you know if we will be able to use the Admin parking lot to unload our equipment? Or will we be able to drive pass the guard gate and unload next to the layout AND then go back to the Admin lot?
Gary, I'm not sure... Last year, we were able to drop stuff at the layout, pull our cars out... I'll check with Rick and see if I can get an answer..


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 01 Nov 2011 05:43 PM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 01 Nov 2011 04:16 PM 
Stan,

Do you know if we will be able to use the Admin parking lot to unload our equipment? Or will we be able to drive pass the guard gate and unload next to the layout AND then go back to the Admin lot?
Gary, I'm not sure... Last year, we were able to drop stuff at the layout, pull our cars out... I'll check with Rick and see if I can get an answer..











Thank you Stan.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, just an update to share that Bob Toohey is checking with the Events Director and will have an answer ASAP....

JJ and I are leaving for the show at 9 on Thursday morning and I'll check email when we check in the hotel if I don't have any informatin sooner.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again Stan for your effort and help.









Have a safe trip guys.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well it is 7:45 am and I am just about out the door to go pick up Stan and head for Pomona and the SWGRRS. 

See you at the Show 

JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys........... Message from Rick about parking and set up..

_*"I just checked with the event manager at Fairplex and your members can drive on to the Fairgounds to drop off trains at the Garden Railroad, as long as the cars are off the Fairgrounds during show hours, 9AM to 4 PM. Members who bring their trains on with a hand cart should not be a problem during the show hours. You can park in lot 1, off McKinley Ave., however, this weekend there will be several shows at Fairplex, so we may have to parl as directed by Security. Usually, there is an overflow lot next to Lot 1.*_
_
_
_*I would suggest that your members arrive early- we will have crewmembers at the layout from 8AM on.*_
_
_
_*See you then!"*_


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info Stan.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just received this from Dennis Sirrine concerning the run this weekend...

*I hate to say this, but we are not going to be able to make it to the show. I had all of my trains packed up, ready to travel, when the restaurant booked two very large catering jobs for this weekend. And because we are extremely busy right now, my wife and I have to oversee each of them. I have looked at all angles to see if I could work something else out to see if we could still go. But because we are so busy, we are the only ones who can do this. I hope this doesn’t cause you to many problems with the scheduling. *

*I hope you guys have a great time running trains and attending the show. 
Dennis Sirrine
*


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bummer here. It started to rain here early this morning and stopped for a little while. Then about an hour ago, it started coming down here in Burbank and is supposed to continue into the evening. Snow level is around 3000 feet. The really bad part is that it is supposed to rain tomorrow AND Sunday. Looks like the Fairplex Run is "iffy". What do you think Stan? I talked with Paul Burch this morning and we are still talking about running.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary... We're planning on running as scheduled....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool. Thank you.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Pictures, will we see pictures?


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Video ? Will we see video ? Ha ha ha.. You & Dennis and all better post some good Hi-Def video of this on YOUTUBE. Don't forget all us guys over here on the "east coast" !!


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry Stan: I read you're first post and simply responded... I see that Dennis & his huge truck of trains can't make it due to too much Biz. at the restraunt. Well ?? Take lots of video anyway.. ! I'll still enjoy it.


----------

